# Knock sensor



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where the knock sensors are located on the ls2 engine. And how to get to them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They're located on the passenger side of the engine; between the motor mount and the oil filter. Easy to get to; one bolt and one electrical connector each.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> They're located on the passenger side of the engine; between the motor mount and the oil filter. Easy to get to; one bolt and one electrical connector each.


Learn something new every day. Do these fail that often?? What symptoms would you notice if were to start failing ??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Reduced ignition advance, sluggish acceleration, decrease in gas mileage and probably a CEL (don't recall the actual code). Never had the problem with my GTO but that's what happened with my niece's Jetta.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Reduced ignition advance, sluggish acceleration, decrease in gas mileage and probably a CEL (don't recall the actual code). Never had the problem with my GTO but that's what happened with my niece's Jetta.


Nice to know.....thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll get a CEL if they malfunction


----------



## Bill5614 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok. Thank you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

ya if knock sensors are bad or intermitent fail 2 times they set a MIL


----------

